# Camper roof material



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a 2006, 26' travel trailer with one livingroom slide and I think its about time to redo the roof. By redo, I guess I mean reseal. This will be my first time doing this.

What material/product do you guys recemmend? I would like something that will roll/paint on and dry to a water-tight seal. Does something like this exist? I dont want to buy sheets and glue them to the top or anthying like that.

Or would it be better to pay someone to do this? I want it done right, but cant afford to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## danstuffco (Jun 12, 2015)

I used fibrated roof patch on
My trailer seams


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

dicor


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

EPDM(ethylene propylene diene terpolymer) doesn't need a coating. It is designed to last about 20 years. Less if it sits outside in the sun and our heat. The product to use for resealing the joints to all of the roof fixtures is Dicor. It is a self leveling sealant that adheres to the EPDM and the clean surfaces of the roof fixtures. A little Dawn mixed with water and a soft brush and a piece of Scotch-Brite will take off the oxidation. Use a utility knife to remove the clumps of the older sealant. Then use a caulk gun to apply the Dicor. About 3-4 hours and you should be done. Look at all of the fixtures before you go to the RV store because some are probably brittle and need to be replaced. There are 3 or 4 different vent lids. If you aren't sure and need one - take it with you. Good luck.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, and take a big piece of foam or a couple of old pillows up on top with you. Your knees are going to hurt.

SG2


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

smokinguntoo said:


> EPDM(ethylene propylene diene terpolymer) doesn't need a coating. It is designed to last about 20 years. Less if it sits outside in the sun and our heat. The product to use for resealing the joints to all of the roof fixtures is Dicor. It is a self leveling sealant that adheres to the EPDM and the clean surfaces of the roof fixtures. A little Dawn mixed with water and a soft brush and a piece of Scotch-Brite will take off the oxidation. Use a utility knife to remove the clumps of the older sealant. Then use a caulk gun to apply the Dicor. About 3-4 hours and you should be done. Look at all of the fixtures before you go to the RV store because some are probably brittle and need to be replaced. There are 3 or 4 different vent lids. If you aren't sure and need one - take it with you. Good luck.
> 
> SG2


^^^^^Nailed it


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Got it. Thanks for the advice.


----------

